# On the Right Track?



## Big Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm new to the Android scene and hope you guys will excuse some of the elementary questions I may pose, but I do want to learn all I can. I bought a Milestone X from a small carrier called Appalachian Wireless. I gathered all the information I could and carefully rooted it with Super1Click. Then I applied a couple of ROMS, ending up with Darkslide 4.2 on it. With Darkslide, all was fine, except I couldnt send MMS. Keep in mind, I dont have an SBF for this carrier, cause it doesnt exist, so Im treading on thin ice to start with. I made the fatal mistake of doing a "factory reset" instead of clockwork recovery. It set the phone back to stock. Verizon stock. Since I had no SBF, I didnt think I had a choice, but to send it back to Motorola. Now, in retrospect, I see I may have had an option that I didnt know about. Seems there is a generic SBF file floating about for non-Verizon carriers called the Generic North American SBF. One Appalachian Wireless customer on another forum tried it and said it worked, but he just couldnt get his data conection back. Phone calls were fine. Now, I have been reading some about APN and the APN manager on the market. Would you not be able to back up your APN when you get it from factory and use this Generic North American SBF and then restore your APN thru APN manager and be back to stock with Appalachian Wireless?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Big Dan said:


> I'm new to the Android scene and hope you guys will excuse some of the elementary questions I may pose, but I do want to learn all I can. I bought a Milestone X from a small carrier called Appalachian Wireless. I gathered all the information I could and carefully rooted it with Super1Click. Then I applied a couple of ROMS, ending up with Darkslide 4.2 on it. With Darkslide, all was fine, except I couldnt send MMS. Keep in mind, I dont have an SBF for this carrier, cause it doesnt exist, so Im treading on thin ice to start with. I made the fatal mistake of doing a "factory reset" instead of clockwork recovery. It set the phone back to stock. Verizon stock. Since I had no SBF, I didnt think I had a choice, but to send it back to Motorola. Now, in retrospect, I see I may have had an option that I didnt know about. Seems there is a generic SBF file floating about for non-Verizon carriers called the Generic North American SBF. One Appalachian Wireless customer on another forum tried it and said it worked, but he just couldnt get his data conection back. Phone calls were fine. Now, I have been reading some about APN and the APN manager on the market. Would you not be able to back up your APN when you get it from factory and use this Generic North American SBF and then restore your APN thru APN manager and be back to stock with Appalachian Wireless?


You can flash any sbf, there is an option to basically go in and reprogram the phone again that way it works. As long as it's a CDMA rom it will work.
Edit: You will need the service code an I'm not certain if they'll give it to you or if they set it to a default one e.g. Verizon sets it to 6 0's


----------

